# Moving My Shop



## jpdenver (Nov 14, 2016)

The story starts 40 years ago.  I built a "Garage" with no garage door, and 
no driveway leading to it.  

For 40 years it was my shop, storage locker, and hiding place for all those
things we seem to have that might bring up questions.

Last year my wife, of 43 years, informed me that she would like:
"to have her side of the garage back please".

Since I happen to like sleeping in our common bed, and not on the couch with
the three dogs, I agreed that it was a reasonable request.

So:
1. We rebuilt the driveway, changing it to lead up to the blank wall where the
garage doors would go.

2. Added dual garage doors, one with an automatic opener.

3. Added new circuits for electrical heater and to replace all the extension cords.

Then I started the process of moving my shop into 1/2 of the 2 car garage.

Here are some pics.

1. Built a wooden panel for support of tools and toys (wall is brick)'
2. Added "sound deadening panels" as the common wall shares with the kitchen,
3. Added padded floor, partially for my old knees, and partially for insulation.
4. Started to move the benches back in, dumping the stuff on the tops while I
figure out the movement and lighting.

More to come:


Thanks for reading,

Jim Pope
Denver, Colorado USA


----------



## jpdenver (Nov 26, 2016)

I have spent a few more days working on my shop.

Lots of pieces to move around.
Slowly coming together.

Here are some more pics.

Thanks for reading,
Jim Pope
Denver,CO
USA


----------



## Kwtaylor (Nov 26, 2016)

I built a garage for just her.  Complete with a car to put in it.  It is full,  the car is on the drive.


----------

